# Itka('s) 5000 posts !!!



## Punky Zoé

itka said:


> Mes Chers Amis, merci beaucoup mais si vous continuez à ce rythme, ça va devenir un "congrat permanent" ! ... oui, comme le cinéma du même nom : quand c'est fini, ça recommence  !
> Mais gardez des forces, car je ne vais pas tarder à atteindre les _*5000* _!


_Ben... Voilà c'est fait, la prédiction s'est réalisée !  (elle est forte cette Itka !)._

_Méfiez-vous tout de même des imitations  (facile de ne pas se tromper, pas la moindre Cal, Karine, Nico ou Zoé dans ses amis ) celle qui nous gratifie de ses lumières depuis son jardin (avec vue sur mer ?) n'est pas de celles qui crient avec les loups.


_ _* Félicitations et chapeau bas Itka !*_ 
​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Voilà ma contribution toute en finesse (*)  pour te fêter en ce jour si particulier pour toi ! 

Bisettes. 

(*) mais si ! Y'a plusieurs niveaux de lecture !


----------



## Angel.Aura

Bravissima! 
(Ma quante lingue sai?? )
Continua così


----------



## Cintia&Martine

5000 posts ??????? 
*NON !!!*
5000 coups de ...
5000 ...
5000 ...
5000 ... d'oxygène
Bref... lire un post de'Itka c'est toujours  ...

Un beso


----------



## urizon9

Tanti auguri a te,Itka
per i post 5 mila! (_fa rima con mila,no?)_
Per le risposte belle,belle 
tutte del valore di 5 stelle.*****


----------



## Nanon

Ah quitte
Hic t'as

Hâte qui
Quitta
Ithaque

T'acquis
Tiquas
T'as qui ?
Itka !


----------



## Calamitintin

Voilà, je n'ai pas le temps d'en faire 5000, mais je pense qu'un petit dessin te prouve que je suis pleine de bonnes intentions ! 
Bravo, et continue comme ça !!!


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis en retard, en retard, qu'il disait le *lapin*
J'ai couru bien vite, mais le Québec, c'est loin 

Par ailleurs, je suis nulle en *dessin* 
En *animation*, je vaux moins que rien 
Je sais pas écrire dix mots en *italien*
Bref, des talents, j'en ai pas tout plein 

Mais pour célébrer ce grand jour, j'ai pour toi un *clavier itkaien * 

Gros bisous


----------



## wildan1

"Dog"gerel from Bill:

It looks like I am bringing up the rear
(But my wishes are all the same sincere)

To thank you, itka, and alter ego, Snoopy
For your five thousand posts, not a one loopy!

Mille grazie!


----------



## itka

Un grand merci à vous tous !
Vos trouvailles à tous sont géniales et je les ai énormément appréciées. ! 
Comme à chaque fois, je suis bêtement émue de toutes les gentillesses que vous me dites (et que je ne suis pas sûre de mériter toujours !) 

C'est vrai que 5000 posts, ça commence à faire beaucoup, mais... en votre compagnie, je crois que je crois que je continuerai volontiers un bout de chemin... donc, courage les amis, vous devrez me supporter encore quelque temps !


----------



## Ploupinet

C'est en retard que je te souhaite, chère Itkette, un très bon postiversaire !
Tu en as tellement que je ne sais même plus quoi trouver d'original maintenant... 
Mais continue ainsi ! 
Bisettes


----------

